# General > Technical Support >  Optoma Projector Problem

## The Happy Humanist

We have an Optoma HD200x projector which is switching itself off after 30 seconds. The LED indicators show "error lamp fail" although the lamp lights each time. You can hear the fan working.  
The projector seemed to be working when we first got it (we inherited it with the house we bought but after 2 films it stopped working) 
It has been in a dusty environment and never cleaned by the look of it. I took it apart and cleaned it but with no change in how it works. 
Both fans inside it work fine when connected to a 9V battery. 
None of the capacitors on the logic board appear to be blown. There is no obvious heat damage and no smell from it...
Any advice or ideas gratefully received.

Many thanks

----------


## dx100uk

how old Is It you've not said.

if its getting a lamp fail error
its prob the lamp that's on its way out
for <£25 you should be able to get a generic replacement off ebay.

the software monitors the cold load resistance which reduces if it gotten over heated.

the would have been the dust that you've now removed

dx

----------


## The Happy Humanist

Thanks very much, we don't know how old it is as we inherited it with the house we have just bought. I'll see if there are any receipts with the instructions to check age and will see if I can source a bulb.
Many thanks... I'll come back to you with an update  :Smile:

----------


## dx100uk

they are all very cheap on ebay

----------


## The Happy Humanist

Any chance you could send me a link to where they are on eBay?  When I looked they were ranging between £55 and £100+ so I don't think I'm doing the search right  :Frown: 
Many thanks

----------


## dx100uk

cheapest I can see at present

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOR-OPTOMA...item337feb53c2

----------


## The Happy Humanist

many thanks

----------


## dx100uk

now discounted too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221189460930

----------

